# Fleaing and worming



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Hello

Im from the uk and would like to know what is the best treatment to worm and de flea my chihuahua.

My chi doesnt have fleas or worms.

I was told by the breeder when i got him he would need worming and de fleaing again when he is 6 months old.

He is only 15 weeks at the moment and he havent de flead or wormed him myself the breeder did all that before i picked him up.

Can anyone recommened any products that i can buy in the uk from say pets at home?

Ive just read a thread that says i should use a flea comb to check for fleas instead of other treatments so if thats the case can you recommend just a wormer and a good flea comb.

Also am i right in worming him at 6 months and how often after that should i be worming him.

Many Thanks


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

have you had him vet checked? I would worm him once a month till he is 6 months old and get the wormer from the vet.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah the vet said he is very healthy.

Have i been told wrong about worming him?

What wormer would you recommened?

Would you recommened any of these products - 

Dog Wormers | Pets at Home

Many Thanks


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

you are better geeting your wormer off your vet my vet prescribes us milbemax these over the counter wormers do not work as well so your better speaking too your vet mine get wormed every 3 months and frontlined every 6 months and we have never had fleas


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Frontline for fleas

For puppies id swear by Drontol Pink Oral Suspension. Its a million % safe and its fool proof. Its 1ml to 1kg. You cannot overdose the puppy and works every time i find


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I get the puppy's wormed once, then every checkup, I bring a stool sample. So far, I haven't had to re worm any of my dogs except Ling Ling. Even my older dogs, when they go in for their yearly, I bring a stool sample. Only Ling Ling showed up with worms, she gets attacked by fleas first in the house, they love her for some reason, so this time, she ended up with worms. None of the others did.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I gave Teddy ivermectin for worms. He only needed another 3 doses after I brought him home, though, and he was 11 weeks old.. so I'm not sure. I had a fecal float done to check him for worms and he was clear. Right after that I put him on Iverhart for heartworms, and it has ivermectin in it to help protect him from other worms as well (roundworms, tapeworms, hookworms, etc.).


----------

